# Question about a cooking method for eggs



## stephgoins (Apr 23, 2015)

My ex was Mexican. He taught me a method of cooking eggs that I love. I just wondered if this is a known method and/or has a name.

He would pour a substantial amount of oil into a small or medium saucepan and start it heating so it would be very hot when he was ready. Then he would break the egg (one egg at a time) into a dish and beat it with a fork until it was frothy. When the egg was beaten and the oil was very hot, he would quickly pour the egg into the hot oil, usually from a distance above the pan (I figured he was either showing off or being careful in doing that.) The egg would immediately puff up very large. He would let it brown then flip it and it would puff up again. 

When it came out, he would drain it on paper towels and we would eat them wrapped in corn tortillas with Mexican farmer cheese (the crumbly kind), slivered onions, and green salsa. 

He told me that this was a known method of cooking eggs, but he didn't know what it was called.

Does anyone here know?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome to DC!

The french poach eggs in oil, take a look.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e-jGxEtshk


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I watched a chinese line cook doing this for the staff breakfast in a chinese restaurant.
The deep fryer was always hot. The only difference was he'd break a couple of eggs into a wooden ladle and lower into the oil then lifted them out. He could crank out the deep fried eggs by the dozen in no time.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 23, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> Welcome to DC!
> 
> The french poach eggs in oil, take a look.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e-jGxEtshk


 
Not poached - deep fried.

A friend of mine deep fries eggs and she's not French. (Actually she's Welsh but I don't think that's significant.)


----------



## Addie (Apr 23, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I watched a chinese line cook doing this for the staff breakfast in a chinese restaurant.
> The deep fryer was always hot. The only difference was he'd break a couple of eggs into a wooden ladle and lower into the oil then lifted them out. He could crank out the deep fried eggs by the dozen in no time.



It is  how they make Egg Foo Young.


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Addie said:


> It is  how they make Egg Foo Young.


Indeed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 23, 2015)

stephgoins, your ex is lucky none of that hot grease splashed up on him when he would pour those eggs from on high!  At first I thought you said the egg was whole, not scrambled. I did find a blog article at thekitchn.com that mentions frying an egg in very hot oil for a short period of time. I would think it would work for a scrambled egg too. I must admit as a runny-yolk hater, the egg in the photo looks scrumptious even to me.  Maybe this will help:  *Fry an Egg the Spanish Way* Incidentally, nothing mentions pouring from up high.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 23, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I watched a chinese line cook doing this for the staff breakfast in a chinese restaurant.
> The deep fryer was always hot. The only difference was he'd break a couple of eggs into a wooden ladle and lower into the oil then lifted them out. He could crank out the deep fried eggs by the dozen in no time.





Addie said:


> It is  how they make Egg Foo Young.





puffin3 said:


> Indeed.


Egg Foo Yung? Where are the sprouts? Or chopped scallions? Or scrambling the eggs? Gently lowering unscrambled eggs into a pan of hot oil is not "Egg Foo Yung", which resembles an egg pancake.

Egg Foo Yung Recipe


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 23, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Egg Foo Yung? Where are the sprouts? Or chopped scallions? Or scrambling the eggs? Gently lowering unscrambled eggs into a pan of hot oil is not "Egg Foo Yung", which resembles an egg pancake.
> 
> Egg Foo Yung Recipe


 
Exactly, I make egg foo yung using chopped veggies, chopped shrimp, sprouts, and chopped water chestnuts mixed with the eggs, ladle a spoonful into a hot pan, and lower the heat.  Cooked like a pancake.  Sauce is usually a water and beef bouillion mix with soy sauce and thickened with corn starch.  At least that's how I do it, it's probably not authentic, but we like it.  

Now I'm craving egg foo yung.


----------



## judys (Apr 24, 2015)

Yum now I am craving eggs!


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 24, 2015)

I was referring to deep frying eggs generally. Good efy is not easy to make nice and light and not greasy.


----------

